# Martial arts for dancers?



## Gypsy (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi, I suppose I'll begin with the age old question of what martial arts should I study? 
I have been interested in martial arts for a while now but have never actually had any experience in it. I'm an 18 yr old female, about 5"1 and 120lbs, fairly curvy but very fit as i'm a dancer (bellydance).


Why I want to study martial arts:

self defense
weapons training
acupressure points
What i'm looking for in martial arts:

fluidity of movement
more attacking then defense, but have defense as well
both striking and kicking
not so much as a sport
not so much wrestling
not so much your own strength rather using your opponents strength
Now I really don't know very much about this and I understand that it is unlikely I will find all these things in one art but the main aspects i want are self defense, acupressure points and weapons training. My friend suggested Baguazhang for me (he does ninjutsu). I'm also really intrested in ninjustsu but as a beginner in martail arts, I'm not so sure I'd be able to do it and from what I've looked at it's not so much about self/street defense. Some other arts that have caught my interets are Shaolin Kung fu and Hapkido. I've also looked at Aikido, Judo and karate but I don't think that's what I really want. I understand that the best way to choose is to go to the schools and see what its like- which I will do as soon as possible. However any advice or prodding in the right direction will be greatly appreciated.

Thankyou for your time!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 24, 2009)

Go with kenpo Many hardstyle systems require some real deep stances. Go with a style that emphasizes flow.
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 24, 2009)

MA has been used by dancers for a long time... The famous Chinese Opera performers used MA and disguised it as dancing and the other way around for centuries. 
I agree that using an art that empathizes flowing movements would do good.

By the way... drop on over to the Meet & Greet section of this forum and introduce yourself... would like to get to know you better... Welcome to Martial Talk. :asian:


----------



## Omar B (Sep 24, 2009)

Mas Oyama once said "Show me a dancer and I can make you a fighter."  Think about Kyokushin.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 24, 2009)

You should talk to Flying Crane about Caperia, I know he has enjoyed it.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 24, 2009)

"Never give a sword to a man who can't dance."
        ~various attributions

Weapon training and practical self-defense?  I would suggest one of the Filipino Martial Arts (escrima, kali, arnis) or Kenpo but that wouldn't get to weapon training for awhile.  And I'll be the first to say I'm completely biased. 

The standard caveat on any martial arts search is to select the art on the best instructor available, the difficulty is for the beginner to determine who that best instructor is.

You might want to list where your location is so people can offer suggestions on who to study with or who to avoid in your area.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Gypsy,

I'd recommend capoeira for a dancer, I've seen where a lot of people with a dance background can do well with it.

It's got some problems, however.  First is that you can't just find a capoeira school anywhere.  They are still kind of rare in the US, so unless you happen to live in one of the areas where there are schools, you will be out of luck.  NY City and San Francisco area are sort of the US meccas, but there are some scattered across the nation.  Seattle, Madison, Miami, Houston, LA, Boston, etc.

The other thing is that most people train capoeira as a game (albeit a potentially rough and even violent game) and don't really train it with self defense in mind.   Neither is there an emphasis on weaponry.  So given your description of what you are interested in, I just wouldn't recommend capoeira to you.  As a martial art in its own right, however, it is great and has a lot to offer under good instruction.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 24, 2009)

thankyou for all your advice
@Blindside: i live in Brisbane, Australia on the southside if that helps and I was also worried a bit about how i am meant to choose a good instructor since i have no experience in this. any advice?


----------



## David43515 (Sep 24, 2009)

I know some guys down in Sydney who Do Silat and Kung Fu. I`ll see if they know of anyone up in your part of the country.

          As for looking for an art with good flow and weapons I`d repeat what the others said and reccomend one of the Filipino martial arts (kali, escrima, arnis, etc) or maybe Indonesian Silat. Ba Gua is a great fighting style and works well with weapons and w/o. But it`s very conceptual, so it can be difficult for beginners to grasp. (Or I might be wrong and you pick it up in a heartbeat ).


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 24, 2009)

This one might be near you.

http://www.wingtsun-brisbane.com/howtofind.html


----------



## gardawamtu1 (Sep 24, 2009)

For self-defense, weapons training, and fluidity of movement, I would try Kali/Escrima. It begins with weapons training and, as a musician, I find it very rhythmic.  Check out the MA choreography in the Bourne movies -- mostly Kali.

I'd recommend Kenpo and JKD as well for the defense arts.


----------



## Flea (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a background in folk and ballet, and it's one of the things that attracted me to Systema.  I felt right at home.  It's very fluid and totally improvisational.  Check it out!  :ultracool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVznSRbgN3c&feature=related

In the spirit of full disclosure, Systema is the only MA I've studied.  But I've been hooked from the first class.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for all your help
@ flea: it looks really good actually i read on one of the sites that it uses pressure points and weapons. is this true? because i haven't found any other info on it


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 25, 2009)

can't find the edit button so sorry for the double post: Do you think Hapkido would be any good for me? from what i've looked at it seems to have many of the things i'm looking for, is it good for a beginner?


----------



## Jenna (Sep 25, 2009)

Dear Gypsy.. I think there is lots of sound advice already and I would not want to influence your decision and but I would just suggest that as an accomplished dancer you will hit the ground running as it were in ANY martial art you try because the similarities between martial movements and dancing are quite staggering sometimes and I guarantee that for someone like you proficient in dance, you will find that you almost "know" ahead of time where you are to place your body when you are in your chosen martial art.  Your progression will be swift I think!  So I am sorry I had no specific "which art" advice only know that you will be ahead of the game whatever you choose.  I am certain most schools where you are will allow you to observe or try out before you commit to anything.  Just go with your gut.  You will konw straight away whether the place, the instructor, the other students and the art itself "feels" right for you.  If not, just try another one.  In a place the size of Brisbane, there is a spot-on match for you somewhere I am sure.  Please let us know how you get along yes? All my wishes to you Jenna xo


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 25, 2009)

thankyou all very much for your help and i will let you know how it goes 
@Jenna thankyou for the encouragement:boing1:


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Gypsy,

You mentioned an interest in Ninjutsu? Well, Brisbane is a quite decent place to be for that. There is a Genbukan school that has quite a good reputation (Nanzan Dojo), and you also have my Chief Instructor, Wayne Roy. Details on us are found in the website under my signature.

Other than that, I would echo Jenna's comments that there is no real "specific" art that is going to be the best for your background, but you will find one art or another which "speaks" to you in a way that others don't. And that will often be more to do with the particular instructor of the art you study, rather than the art itself. The best thing you can do is to grab out the trusty Yellow Pages, go to the Martial Art section, and look for who is local enough for you to visit, and go visit as many as you can. Talk to the instructors, talk to the students, see how everyone interacts, and see how comfortable you feel with the group.

Good luck with your ventures, feel free to ask anything you want to know (in public or via PM).


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Sep 25, 2009)

I think filipino MA might be a good idea but I highly recommend looking into the ghurka and other indian MA. Abundant weapons training, clever techniques with economy of motion and some well disguised, devastating moves. I'd also reccomend western boxing except for the lack of weapons training.

-Kuttu Varisai
-Varma Kalai
-Silambam


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 25, 2009)

I have worked and trained with people in the martial arts, particularly capoeira, who came from a dance background.  I will give you this piece of advice: don't hang on to your dance movement, when you are learning your martial art.  You must be willing to be a beginner all over again, and learn the martial art for what it is, and not make your martial art into another flavor of your dance.

Sometimes people who are already accomplished as a dancer can have trouble becoming a martial artist.  These people are already very good and skilled at movement.  But it's a different kind of movement, done for a different purpose.  I've seen some of these dancers who continue to look like a dancer when doing martial arts.  In doing this, they never develop the kind of martial power needed, and they can't move effectively as a martial artist.  

So in some ways your experience as a dancer can help you.  But in others it can be a hindrance.  Don't expect to move like you already do.  Be willing to learn to move in a different way.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 25, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> Hi, I suppose I'll begin with the age old question of what martial arts should I study? I have been interested in martial arts for a while now but have never actually had any experience in it. I'm an 18 yr old female, about 5"1 and 120lbs, fairly curvy but very fit as i'm a dancer (bellydance).
> 
> 
> Why I want to study martial arts:
> ...


 
I believe Bruce Lee&#8217;s answer to the question about what type of athlete did he think would make the best martial artists his answer was a dancer and I believe he based that on strength and flexibility. But you have to actually decide what is best for you and it may be best to go try a few out and see what fits you before you commit to any one. 

I dated a dancer (Ballet) that was also getting into martial arts a few years back, more on that in a bit

Baguazhang
http://www.answers.com/topic/baguazhang

Changquan (Long Fist)
http://www.answers.com/topic/changquan


Northern Shaolin
http://www.answers.com/topic/northern-shaolin

Ninjutsu
http://www.answers.com/topic/japanese-martial-arts#Ninjutsu

List of Martial Arts
http://www.answers.com/topic/list-of-martial-arts





Flying Crane said:


> I have worked and trained with people in the martial arts, particularly capoeira, who came from a dance background. I will give you this piece of advice: don't hang on to your dance movement, when you are learning your martial art. You must be willing to be a beginner all over again, and learn the martial art for what it is, and not make your martial art into another flavor of your dance
> 
> Sometimes people who are already accomplished as a dancer can have trouble becoming a martial artist. These people are already very good and skilled at movement. But it's a different kind of movement, done for a different purpose. I've seen some of these dancers who continue to look like a dancer when doing martial arts. In doing this, they never develop the kind of martial power needed, and they can't move effectively as a martial artist.
> 
> So in some ways your experience as a dancer can help you. But in others it can be a hindrance. Don't expect to move like you already do. Be willing to learn to move in a different way.


 
On that same note I once Dated a Ballerina that was also interested in Martial Arts. She loved Shaolin Forms but was not to good at applications (but those were Sanshou apps since the Sifu was performance Wushu and Sanshou for fighting) but she hated Wing Chun because Shaolin was more dance like than Wing Chun was, her words &#8220;it is too stiff&#8221;. She also did not like Karate for the same reason nor was she to fond of Taiji since it was to slow for her but it did allow for fluidity of movement. 

But you could sit and watcher her do a Shaolin forms for hours and it would be a beautiful thing to watch (or maybe that was just me  )&#8230;.but&#8230;there were multiple areas that no matter how hard she tried you could tell she had studied Ballet for several years. But I will say that all of the forms, particularly the more acrobatic forms of Shaolin came rather easy to her. It was the simple stuff like kicks and strikes where her Ballet background got in the way most. 

And I have absolutely no doubt she would have loved capoeira


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks again for all your helpful info:asian:
@ chris parker: it actually looks really good, thanks for the link. I was wondering however if they do the environmental aspects of it such as swimming etc?


----------



## pmosiun1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> Why I want to study martial arts:
> 
> self defense
> weapons training
> acupressure points



I think self defense is more about being aware of your surrounding, avoid place where there is trouble. Regarding weapon training, maybe pepper spray is better for self defense because in some country and state, carrying a weapon is illegal.



Gypsy said:


> What i'm looking for in martial arts:
> 
> fluidity of movement
> more attacking then defense, but have defense as well
> ...



Boxing, kickboxing are quite good. Boxing has striking and kickboxing, punching and kicking. Grappling martial art like brazilian jiu jitsu and judo is also good and helps to use your opponents strength against them.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 25, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> thanks again for all your helpful info:asian:
> @ chris parker: it actually looks really good, thanks for the link. I was wondering however if they do the environmental aspects of it such as swimming etc?


 
Hey Gypsy,

By "they" do you mean "you" (as in myself and my organisation)? If you do, then the answer is yes, we have covered swimming applications in the past, and I'm sure will again. 

It's not easy to sum up everything we have covered in my 17 years with our organisation, but to give a bit of an overview, here goes:

- Classical Japanese Martial Arts (specifically those found in the Bujinkan, focusing on the arts we classify as Ninjutsu or Ninjutsu-related; Koto Ryu, Gyokko Ryu, Togakure Ryu, Kukishinden Ryu, and the Ten Chi Jin Ryaku No Maki. Arts such as Takagi Yoshin Ryu and Shinden Fudo Ryu are deemed to be more "Samurai", and we decided a number of years ago to focus on the others instead, but these arts do still make an appearance from time to time).

These arts include unarmed combat (Gyokko Ryu Kosshijutsu, Koto Ryu Koppojutsu, Togakure Ryu Ninpo Taijutsu, Kukishinden Ryu Dakentaijutsu etc) as well as Classical Weaponry (mainly from the Kukishinden Ryu, as well as a bit from Togakure Ryu; Sword, Hanbo [3 foot staff], Jo [4 foot staff], Bo [6 foot staff], Kusari Fundo [weighted chain], Shuriken [senban square shaped throwing blades, as well as the spike version, bo shuriken], Shuko [Togakure Ryu hand claws]. From time to time we also cover other more exotic weapons such as Naginata, Spear (straight spear and Kama Yari, sickle spear), Kusari Gama and Kyoketsu Shoge, and many others.

- Modern Street Defence. This section is more of a Reality Based approach to the classical tactics and strategies found in the scrolls, and incorporates legal understandings of what constitues an assault, reasonable force, when you can (and should!) hit first, group assaults, weapon assaults (knife, club such as baseball bat or short baton, chain, pistol, shotgun) and more.

- Modern Self Protection Concepts. This includes areas we refer to as Partner Protection (how to defend yourself when you are with friends, family, or your partner, as well as how to defend them if they get into  situation), Buddy Guarding (body guarding principles adapted for use in a more social setting, to be aware of the potential dangers, and keep your friends and family safe from them, very applicable to people with small children who get approached by people they don't know, not very martial [no hitting people in this part], but very very useful to know), Anti Surveilance (to be aware of when you are being targeted, and how to escape, very good if you travel to certain areas), Defensive Driving (not what is taught in driving schools, this is more how to protect yourself against road rage situations, and came from again body guarding skills designed to defend against being car jacked, and your principle being kidnapped), and again, more.

- Survival Skills. This includes such fun things as abseiling and rock climbing, through to orienteering and bush survival skills, and water and rope climbing skills. And once again, more.

- Holistic Skills. This includes various health-realted things, such as Shiatsu massage, reflexology, stretching routines and more, and other aspects such as intuition skills (also a part of the Self Protection aspect), and things such as Bhuddist Face Reading, and understanding Body Language.

- Personal Self Development. This is kind of a big thing with us, and includes a number of areas that you are gradually exposed to over your time.

Obviously this is not covered in a short period of time, this is a small sample of the different topics I have taught and been taught over 17 years. If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Brian King (Sep 26, 2009)

Gypsy there is Systema group in Brisbane. They have brought out some of the best instructors such as Kwan Lee, Alex Kostic, Kevin Secours and in Oct of this year they are bringing out Martin Wheeler. Good group and I think might be worth checking out for you. More information on Systema can be found on Vladimirs web site 
http://www.russianmartialart.com

Info on that group in Brisbane and on the Martin Wheeler seminar

Andrew Seyderhelm anseyder@hotmail.com Systema Australia Martin Wheeler is coming to Australia for 2 weekend seminars! This is a major event to have such a highly skilled and regarded senior instructor in Australia. Weekend 1: Brisbane - 24th and 25th October Saturday 12noon - 6.30pm Sunday 10am - 5pm TOPICS: Short Work (strikes, taking strikes etc) Soft work (throws, takedowns, restraints etc) Weekend 2: Sydney - 31st Oct and 1st Nov Saturday 11:30 - 6.30pm Sunday 10am - 5pm TOPICS: Knife fighting Multiple opponents There are very limited spots for each event so book soon! For full details and costs please visit: http://www.systemaaustralia.com/mw2009.html or email me:anseyder@hotmail.com

A clip of Martin doing some work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiuXkP9WWaM

You will like this clip especially Gypsy I think, and the two below of Alex Kostic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chtRdG3H6gU&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbvzFXwHJnU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayNa96_1Vn0&feature=related

A Kevin Secours clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weE71fIR4eg

Gypsy more important than style is finding an instructor that you like and feel comfortable around. Talk to the other students and see if they are the kind of people you want to hang around with. If this checks out then see if the type of work that the style does fits you., Not everyone likes Corvettes some like BMWs styles can be the same way. Some like swing some like salsa and others like hip hop or waltz. You may like all dance but certain styles will just fit you and talk to you, martial arts is often the same way

Good luck and welcome to Martial Talk
Warmest regards
Brian King

P.S LOL I think one of my photo albums here shows some working in the water
Bri


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 26, 2009)

> You will like this clip especially Gypsy I think, and the two below of Alex Kostic
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chtRdG3H6gU&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chtRdG3H6gU&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div[/URL]


 
that looks amazing, i can already do some of those moves at the beginning. It looks  like a lot of fun. is it true they don't have grading/belts in systema?


and thanks again to everyone who has contributed to this its really helped


----------



## Flea (Sep 26, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> that looks amazing, i can already do some of those moves at the beginning. It looks  like a lot of fun. is it true they don't have grading/belts in systema?



This is true.  And Brian, why is that exactly?  I'm not sure myself.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Flea,

Without getting too far into Systema's history here, the no belts, no ranking thing is realistically simply the way Vladimir and Mikhael set up the system. I feel that it is in no small part a way to differentiate it from the more "Traditional" systems out there, working into the idea that rank does not always equal skill in a real situation. However, to say that there are no rankings is a little incorrect. The ranking system is based on seniority, experience, and certification for instructors. In this way, it actually operates the same way a very traditional Japanese art would, with a ranking system based on particular licences, called Menkyo. Interesting, that.

A former student of my instructors (and one that I spent a degree of time sharing some more priveliged training with as well) has since gone on to study Systema here in Melbourne, and quite enjoys it. He sent me an e-mail a while back to let me know how he was going (not sure why he felt I needed to know, but that's another issue we won't go into here), and said that the lack of ranks were one of the main reasons he enjoyed his Systema training. He went on to say that he found it very similar to what we do, and he was continuing to use what he learnt from us in his Systema classes (?). Although he did also say that without the belts, he was unsure of where he stood in his abilities, but I'm sure that that comes with comfortability in the style.

Gypsy, personally I feel that either Ninjutsu or Systema would be your best bet based on the description you have given of your needs, but as said by myself and others here, I feel that the instructor and the group will be far more important than the particular art itself. So visit each and every you can, ask questions, even join in if you can (I know you can with us, you probably can with the Systema and others as well), and go from there. Really, both Systema and Ninjutsu can be very similar, Ninjutsu will give you a more structure in terms of ranking, and a wider variety of weapons, including classical and modern, Systema will focus more on flow and principles (still a big thing in Ninjutsu, but we have structured techniques to get those concepts across), and be more geared towards just modern situations, whereas we cover both. 

But I don't want to sway your decision, and ultimately it will need to be your decision. We can advise as much as you want, but the decision will have to be yours, based on values you have, and experiences you desire. This is why we are suggesting you visit each school, and make up your own mind, whether you go with Systema, or you end up in our schools, I wish you the best, and a great journey in the arts.


----------



## still learning (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello, We notice the women who did "HULU" has stronger legs and abs..throws very strong "kicks"  ...and powerful too..!

You may not like wrestling?  ...you may want to look into "JUDO"  very  hands on and pratical for women!

You do grab your partners...than create throws?  like dancing?

Aloha,  (great for rape preventions) ..more than you think? - JUDO...! good stuffs to learn..


----------



## Flea (Sep 26, 2009)

Another thing, Gypsy, is that I've been told that Systema is particularly male-heavy.  It's the only MA I've ever studied so I can't really back that up myself.  But I've had a few people try to steer me away from it for that reason.  The gender balance isn't an issue for me, but I thought I'd mention it in case it might be for you.

(If anything, I think the high male ratio is an asset for the realism factor.  It's much less likely that I'd ever get mugged by a woman.  To each their own.)


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 26, 2009)

thankyou everyone for all you helpful info. I will attempt to visit the schools and try them out, however i am thinking that at the moement i will start out in systema and then later move into ninjutsu if that is the direction that i still wish to take. Thankyou again for all your help and i hope to see you around on the forum :asian:


----------



## jeorf (Sep 27, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> thankyou for all your advice
> @Blindside: i live in Brisbane, Australia on the southside if that helps and I was also worried a bit about how i am meant to choose a good instructor since i have no experience in this. any advice?



My husband and I teach TKD to interns at a local physical theater company and he ends the last class with this advice: It doesn't matter what type of martial art you do. Find a good teacher. Go to the school and watch a class or two. Talk to people (if no one comes up to talk to you, leave). See how they treat each other, how the head of the school treats everyone else. Does respect flow between every member of the school? How do men treat women, women treat men? Are they all about proving something, beating each other up, gaining rank quickly? (Fine, if that's what you're looking for, you're there.) 

In other words, trust yourself to know a good school when you get there. Enjoy!!! 

PS, Studying capoeira is a great excuse to go to Bahia!!!!!!!! (The best education is going to the beach at Barra at about 5-6 at night when there are always people practicing. We'd do our TKD forms and watch them and talk about the differences...)


----------



## Brian King (Sep 29, 2009)

*Flea wrote*


> And Brian, why is that exactly? I'm not sure myself:


 
Flea, I do not wish to take this thread further off topic. Basically as I understand the belt system is a relatively modern device started with the Japanese sport of Judo. Systema is a Russian system as you know. The Russian style of systems have their roots in the old Russian folk/village styles not in modern Japanese arts and those styles had no ranking/belt systems. 

*Chris wrote*


> the no belts, no ranking thing is realistically simply the way Vladimir and Mikhael set up the system. I feel that it is in no small part a way to differentiate it from the more "Traditional" systems out there,


 
Chris, that has not been my observations experiences or understanding. 

Gypsy good luck with your search and your training. Welcome to the forum

Warmest regards
Brian King
&#12288;


----------



## EIH888 (Sep 30, 2009)

Gypsy

If you want a style that is emphasizes attack more than defense and is good for women, I would highly suggest Wing Chun.  [supposedly is was created by a woman..] But it certainly isn't very "flash" or "dancerly"...

If you want something that is more like dance, then I'd suggest bagua, emphasizes circular footwork and movements that, to me, seem a lot like modern dance [did modern and some ballet in uni ]


----------



## still learning (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello, Look into "JUDO"....Aloha


----------



## blindsage (Sep 30, 2009)

Judo is not the answer to every question.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 30, 2009)

still learning said:


> Hello, Look into "JUDO"....Aloha


 
Judo uses weapons?


----------



## still learning (Sep 30, 2009)

blindsage said:


> Judo is not the answer to every question.


 
Hello,  You are right..it is NOT the answer to every question...."What's for dinner"?    ...JUDO!

Judo does not use weapons (just defend against them)...

Suggestions was ask? .....just sharing my thoughts.....

Aloha,  ...Judo...more than you think...!!!


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 1, 2009)

The full request included non-sporting, striking over grapppling (wrestling), and weapon use and defence. Judo is not really a good suggestion, still learning, and I note that you seem to put it up every single time regardless of what the requests are. Out of interest, as you don't have Judo listed in your profile (Kempo, if memory serves), why do you keep doing this?


----------



## blindsage (Oct 1, 2009)

I think from now on I will answer every question with 'Judo'.


----------



## blindsage (Oct 1, 2009)

still learning said:


> Hello, You are right..it is NOT the answer to every question...."What's for dinner"? ...JUDO!
> 
> Judo does not use weapons (just defend against them)...
> 
> ...


You didn't answer her question.  As a matter of fact whenever anyone asks for any suggestions and gives specific parameters of what they are looking for, you always say "Judo" whether or not it meets any of their parameters.  If everyone else can step out of their personal interests in order to try and make constructive suggestions based on the specific interests of the OP, I have a hard time understanding why you insist on just evangelizing Judo in any and all situations.  Do you really think this is helping?


----------



## still learning (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello, To agree or not to agree? Just my thoughts..

My Son and Daughter(still in High School Judo)...did Judo and we tried to attend lot of the classes....(I did train for a very short time)...

We were impressed by Sensi Al....an excellant tearher ( train in Japan) before moving to Hawaii...

His stories, and other things...has impress us ALL...in the short time I have train...I learn alot from him...and the other side of JUDO...the "combat side" ....it can be more than you think..

Other Sensi's that I met and got to know at ALL the Judo tournaments...thru the years...give us more incites to this area of Judo..
-----------------------------
Sorry if I offend anyone.....!
------------------------------
Beliefs...everyone has one....( i prefer cookies over cake..) 

----------------------------

OFF course if you never tried it? .....one will never know for sure?

Aloha, Wonder why..BJJ is so popular? ...judo moves is almost the same!

PS: Martial arts is like a religion...so many choices...which one is the best and most effect one?

...funny most of us promote only "OURS"...?


----------



## still learning (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello, Most martial arts have some form of throws, most teach some form of falling tuck and rolls....

IS learning this important in all arts? ....?

Aloha, the rise and fall of "still learning"

---------------------------------------------------------
Research this futher...at Black belt levels (Judo)...striking and kicking is add in the training....Japan anyway...
Also WHY? did BJJ become so popular? ....is it because of the striking part or the ground fighting...which starts with takedowns?
-------------------------------------------------------

Thank-you for the feedbacks...Learning is never ending...one can always learn many things from these sites....(sometimes hardhead too...ME) ...too many falls?


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi still learning,

I'm going to try to address your last two posts at once here, so please bear with me.

I think it's great that you and your kids have had good experiences with Judo, and have met some great instructors in this art, but you really do need to look to what is posted and either answer that (as asked), or if you cannot add to the conversation (by ignoring the question itself and just posting what you want the answer to be, as you have here and in many other similar threads), I would suggest you refrain from answering.

The other common part of your answers is that "Judo... is more that you think". Now, personally, I am not fond of that phrasing. For one thing, it assumes that no-one here has any experience in Judo, and you are the only one who really knows about it. By your own admission here, you are relatively inexperienced in Judo yourself, so that is rather arrogant, particularly to the Judoka on the forum. Then you have people such as myself, who focus on Japanese Martial Arts, and to assume that we have a limited knowledge of Judo (compared to yourself), is less-than fun. Sorry, but that is how you are coming across.

As to beliefs, yes, everyone has them, but as Blindsage said, the question was particular and had certain requirements, all of which you ignored. Belief in Judo being the best was not the issue. And frankly, BJJ is Judo, brought to Brazil by Maeda in the early 20th Century and taught to the Gracies and Machados, and since modified to have a higher focus on groundwork. So no wonder they are similar, but again completely irrelevant as BJJ is as badly matched to the original request as Judo is. Again, read the question and answer it, or don't answer. Please.

"Most martial arts have some form of throws, most teach some form of falling tuck and rolls...."

No throws in Kendo, falling and rolling skills are rarely found in Tae Kwon Do, boxing has none of these, minimalist in most Karate and Chinese systems, not present in weapon-based arts, and more. So your comment is inaccurate, at least. Most arts will have a prefered range or approach, these are just some of the differences that make them appeal to different people. So while I agree that learning to fall safely is very important when it comes to defence training, to say that most arts teach it, and the OP should look to a grappling system when she has specifically stated a preference for non-grappling arts is not listening again.

You then try to turn us to believing that your answer is still good by stating that at higher levels (in Japan) senior Black Belts start to add striking and kicking, and that BJJ is popular due to MMA-style ground and pound tactics? How does that help the OP looking to start a striking, non-grappling art with weapons and weapon defence? It just doesn't help, man. It's like telling someone that wants to be a rock guitarist that they should start taking piano lessons, because a number of experienced musicians can play multiple instruments...

In the end, still learning, it seems that you aren't learning yet. Hopefully this will help your journey. Take it easy on those falls, my friend...

Gypsy, sorry to have hijacked your thread, I wish you the best with Systema (as that is the way you have decided to go), keep us posted on your progress, and enjoy your journey!


----------



## Jenna (Oct 2, 2009)

still learning said:


> "What's for dinner"?    ...JUDO!



ROFL oh my I am in stitches here.. that has got to be the funniest line I have read here in ages.. so good it should be a quotation for a signature LOLss.. Jenna x


----------



## still learning (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi still learning,
> 
> I'm going to try to address your last two posts at once here, so please bear with me.
> 
> ...


 
Hello, Thank-you...You express this very well!

..the world is big and from "Karate Spirit" ..training has NO ending!  

Good to explore all the arts....!  

Aloha,


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi still learning,

Yes, on that we agree, training in never ending, and exploring as many systems as possible is a good thing. But the actual training should focus on just one (at least in the beginning), so let's try and help the people who ask for something specific find that which they are looking for. Good to hear from you again.


----------

